# The Kennedys on Reelz



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

For those of you who do not have Reelz in HD, and happen to have a C band dish, Reelz will be showing a marathon of all the episodes of the Kennedys, along with the final two parts on Sunday 4/10. Reelz HD is currently FTA on G17 8PSKDVB/S2 3890 H 13205. The quality is stunning.


----------

